# Connecting laptop to old tv...help.



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

i've got a tv with cable connection and red/yellow/white plugs. can i hook my qosmio g25 laptop up to it and how? what cables do i need


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You would need an s-video to compsite adapter , a compostie cable , and a headphone to rca cable.

You plug the "s-video to composite" adapter into the svideo port on the back of the pc , then the "composite cable" from the svideo adapter to the tv. Then the "headphone to rca cable" goes from the headphone jack into the red and white rca connections on the tv.

Then turn the tv to input mode and activate the tv in the nvidia settings on the pc.


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

i can't figure out how to set the input w/o a remote..
i just went to the store and bought a manual hd switcher box. even though my tv isn't hd it said it supports composite cables. i've got composite cables running to the box from the tv...and i've got component cables running from the pc to the box input 1...i also have a s-video from the pc to the input 2. nothing happens on the tv. there's no input setting to select in the menu. 
do i have to get a remote?


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

i'm guessing this is a remote problem...i need to have an input button. 
i just ordered a replacement remote so hopefully that will work. the philips manual hd switcher is pretty lame though. it probably won't even work.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Try channel down and go past channel two


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

it goes down to 1 but no 00...nothing happening.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Guess you need the original remote for it.


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

ok...i got the remote..
now i got to input and it's an unusable signal.

i'm running geforce go 6600 adapter in a qosmio.
i've tried component-->hd switcher-->tv
s-video -hd adapter -> tv
rca through headphones-->tv and s-video -> hd switcher -> tv (i assume the adapter inside the switcher is the same as just the adapter)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you activated the tv in the nvidia settings? Does it confirm your tv is attached to the pc?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

have you tried Svideo to composite adapter? That's what i use for my TV.


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

when i plugged in the component cable it gave me the option of cloning my laptop screen with an hdtv...when i plug in the svideo i think it changes it to just TV.
i'm not sure how to activate it..i've selected clone and dual and single display options and within those options i keep selecting tv with nothing doing. i just went to radio shack to see if they just had a simple s-video->composite adapter...they had a composite -> s-video but not the other way. the guy there said he didn't know how to do it if the tv doesn't have s-video..but he didn't seem too experienced. my video camera doesn't work with it either.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well they do make a s-video to composite adapter. Thats what I use , and just run it into my vcr. Our tv only has coax , lol. I got mine at a bestbuy, you could try there.


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

i also checked the "extend display" box. ..is there anything else i can do with the nvidia settings? i read a post where someone with a similar problem changed bios from "auto select" to "s-vid display" or something like that.


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

the comp->svid was almost $30...the s-vid->comp is cheap right?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Should be about 20$ for a good one. Its a tiny little adapter about the size of a battery.


----------



## maldoror (Jul 8, 2008)

they didn't have it at bestbuy. i think i have to order one.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm using the radioshack one backwards and it's fine.


----------

